# Handle:first try



## turbochef422 (Dec 12, 2013)

ive learned alot of things after just the first go at a wa handle but im happy with the way it came out. its a thin g10 fuerrle with cocobolo then g10 and then maple burl. its slightly tapered and the maple burl is the back of the handle. a little different design i might of been too ambitious for the first try.


----------



## brianh (Dec 12, 2013)

Looks awesome,


----------



## Dream Burls (Dec 12, 2013)

It was ambitious for a first try, but you did really well with it. Nice!


----------



## greasedbullet (Dec 12, 2013)

Infinitely better than my first try.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 12, 2013)

greasedbullet said:


> Infinitely better than my first try.



Same story here 
In fact this handle looks way better then any of my tries!


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 13, 2013)

That looks really great!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 13, 2013)

Did you predrill it? 
I decided to skip predrilling for my Kono 240 rehandling and now suffering cause I haven't drilling bit long enough to make a deep hole :-\


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 13, 2013)

Looks good. 
Down the rabbit hole within the rabbit hole you go!
Now comes the hard part-mounting it.


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 13, 2013)

Wait- we can make our own handles? I thought it was against guild rules or some ****?!?


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 13, 2013)

All kidding aside- looks pretty effing decent to me sir.


----------



## mhenry (Dec 13, 2013)

I like how you went all freestyle on your first try. It looks really good


----------



## turbochef422 (Dec 13, 2013)

You should see my wife's face not only knives being shipped but now wood too. Luckily I can tell her they are auprise Christmas gifts....for now


----------



## Lefty (Dec 13, 2013)

Looks great, and I mean it. I throw a lot of worthless compliments around, and this ain't one of them! Haha. Really nice work!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 13, 2013)

I too like that you went out of the box, but still kept it classy. great job! And the mounting, drilling, slotting is where I have the most difficulty. I was thinking about getting a pen-blank drill vise before attempting another wa, but thought I'd refer to the pros first for some solid advise. Good luck, and can't wait to see it all mounted up!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 13, 2013)

Lefty said:


> Looks great, and I mean it. I throw a lot of worthless compliments around, and this ain't one of them! Haha. Really nice work!



Wait, so I'm not devilishly handsome?


----------



## hobbitling (Dec 13, 2013)

looks pretty good. I like the angled spacer. classy.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 13, 2013)

Lefty said:


> Looks great, and I mean it. I throw a lot of worthless compliments around, and this ain't one of them! Haha. Really nice work!


And I'm not "The best you've ever had"????
And "Size doesn't matter"??????
Lefty just ruined Christmas!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 13, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> And I'm not "The best you've ever had"????
> And "Size doesn't matter"??????
> Lefty just ruined Christmas!


:jawdrop::tmi::eeew:


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 13, 2013)

Do they even have Christmas in Canadia? Isn't it in May up there or something?


----------



## mkriggen (Dec 13, 2013)

Chuckles said:


> Do they even have Christmas in Canadia? Isn't it in May up there or something?



I believe they still call it yule and have to sacrifice a moose.


----------



## Burl Source (Dec 13, 2013)

Very cool handle.
I like it.


----------



## ecchef (Dec 14, 2013)

Shweet!


----------



## crunchy (Dec 16, 2013)

Wow stunning! For your first go.


----------



## crunchy (Dec 16, 2013)

Wow stunning! For your first go.


----------

